

87 year old Illinois doctor charges just $5 a visit - sheckel
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-19289230

======
khet
What I love about this is not the price tag. Yes 5$ is insanely cheap but its
the clarity in pricing which is brilliant.

I would imagine a lot of people are afraid to get a checkup or even inquire
about the cost because it might be too expensive. Rational or irrational, this
fear can creep up on your health.

This doctor made it simple to get a checkup done. I hope more medical
establishments follow in his footsteps.

------
joshniederer
I got a couple of school physicals from this doctor in the past. He's a great
guy. As you'd expect, the office was extremely busy both times I went there.
His practice is providing a meaningful service to everyone who wishes to take
advantage of it.

The way he chooses to help people long after he was eligible to retire is
something truly commendable.

------
rootedbox
While 5 bucks is nice.. You need a culture check to see if a patient needs
antibiotics(most sore throats are viral). I'm guessing, because it is only a 5
dollar visit he doesn't do that test.

This causes 2 issues. 1\. The patient receives drugs for which will do him
nothing. 2\. Allows for antibiotic resistance to be breed into microorganisms.

~~~
kenmazy
Nowhere in the video was it every implied that the doctor handed out
antibiotics like candy. I wouldn't be surprised if this doctor actually wrote
less antibiotic prescriptions than his younger peers.

------
virjog
So, it took BBC 30 years to make a news story on this guy just because it was
relevant to today's issues?

~~~
JosephRedfern
What a silly comment. It's impossible to report on everything that has ever
happened/is happening. People watch and read news that is relevant to them, so
it's natural for the BBC to report on things as they become more and more
relevant.

